# Will it work??? Bedding



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

I was in the basement and found the kids old wading pool. The kind that is about 5' across and maybe a foot high. If I filled it partially with a small gravel and sank it, would the "gills" and bass use it or fight over that area? Pond is not over a year old yet.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I think they would use it. You could trim it down to 6 or 8" tall so that water could flow around easier inside and if you use light colored pea gravel and cover it with darker builders sand, the nests would be really easy to spot. It's hard to say which species will utilize it but personally I would discourage bass spawning if you're trying to grow big bass.


----------

